# Vitamins for anxiety!



## mfclaudia (Nov 27, 2014)

I just came on here to post about something awesome-
I've been suffering with severe GAD for 2 years, began with some substance abuse and went down hill from there. I've seen various therapists, and have definitely improved with time. Lately, however, I took a turn for the worst. My thoughts have been obsessive, I've been filled with guilt for things I've said or done, I stopped being able to sleep, eat, or function properly. I decided to start taking vitamins instead of the Paxil that I was prescribed (I'm terrified of any drug) and things are already looking up!
I was definitely skeptical that natural remedies could work, but every day for the past 4 days I've taken a vitamin D along with a B50 complex. I certainly haven't made a full recovery, but out of the blue 2 nights ago I realized I hadn't had one anxious thought in hours! I was able to enjoy watching a movie and hanging out with my boyfriend, and the ability to put my thoughts on hold and focus is slowly coming back to me. B complex vitamins help the body function over all, but some of them help increase serotonin- as does vitamin D.
For anyone thats lost hope, I recommend trying this out. Hell it could be a placebo effect but I haven't felt this good in months.


----------



## krton (Nov 28, 2014)

Haha! I saw the title, "vitamins for anxiety", and came here to recommend vitamin D and B vitamin complex to you, only to see you're recommending them to us.  Yes, they worked in my experience too. I was much calmer and in a more stable mood while taking them consistently. I'll be taking them again as soon as my iHerb shipment arrives.
Btw, although not a vitamin, magnesium is also a great relaxant.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks OP, I take multivitamin but perhaps I should up my dose.

Otherwise here is a list of supplements for anxiety (don't have the money to try any of them yet lol)

-CBD oil
-Ovega-3 500 mg (i'm gonna buy ovega cos i'm vegan)
-Magnesium
-MRM Vegan Vitamin D3
-Panax Ginseng, 648 mg
- SAMe 400
- 5-HTP (incompatible with SSRI) 
- Selenium
- zinc
- Arctic Root


----------



## lucyhank (Dec 3, 2014)

this is very helpful


----------



## Raspberriexx (Dec 3, 2014)

I use strong B vitamin complex, D vitamin, zink and eat lots of fruits to get C vitamin. They haven't made my anxiety any easier. Maybe it works for some people though.


----------



## harry26 (Dec 4, 2014)

vitamin B is most valuable for anxiety.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Raspberriexx said:


> I use strong B vitamin complex, D vitamin, zink and eat lots of fruits to get C vitamin. They haven't made my anxiety any easier. Maybe it works for some people though.


i think it'd only work if you were deficient in those particular vitamins to begin with which would be mostly a diet issue?


----------



## HunnyBunny (Dec 13, 2014)

Lots of people recommend 5-HTP and as much as I love it, it seems to wear off over time of taking it after a routine of taking it everyday (your body gets used to it.) I definitely need to try what you have recommended! Thank you for this post!


----------



## jacsonhide (Dec 20, 2014)

Where did you get it and how long does it take until I would feel the difference it will be useful to every one if they want


----------

